# Acanthoscurria geniculata - Giant White-Knee Tarantula



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

does anybody keep these?

whats the temperament like?

are they defo not to be held?


----------



## biteyaface (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine has a very good temperament. It will always walk back into its hide nonchalantly rather than flick hair, or get aggressive. It eats like a beast and is quite active. They grow to a large size and are widely considered the largest tarantula that you can handle relatively safely. Although, I would never recommend handling a spider that big.

I have mine on dry subsrate, and keep the humidity around 65-75%.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

ScottyGurn said:


> does anybody keep these?
> 
> whats the temperament like?
> 
> are they defo not to be held?


I have a smallish sling at the mo which behaves itself but from what I understand, these are quite defensive and handling wouldn't be a good idea.

If you like something that will tolerate handling, consider Brachypelma albopilosa or Brachypelma vagans. They are quite solid and pretty easy tempered.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a tiny sling it is soooooo small i cannot even get proper pics of it yet. I am looking forward to it growing. I will prob handle once or twice when small but i doubt i would try when large as i would not have enough hand for it to walk on safely and i would be scared of hurting it.


Willenium said:


> I have a smallish sling at the mo which behaves itself but from what I understand, these are quite defensive and handling wouldn't be a good idea.
> 
> If you like something that will tolerate handling, consider Brachypelma albopilosa or Brachypelma vagans. They are quite solid and pretty easy tempered.


My curly hair is a darling but my vagans flicks if you even look in its direction:lol2::lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

has it moulted yet Teeny?


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

i have a large 7 inch adult male that would probs bite if tried to pick him up i think it depends on the individual, you'll know if it dosent want to be picked up:lol2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Exactly as stated above...

Arcanthoscurria geniculata are known to be hardy, making them good beginners, though they're not considered amazingly docile. Try and slowly move your hands towards it, gauge it's reaction. Now gently prod the back of its opisthosoma or rear legs with a pencil or paintbrush and see how it reacts.

Those reactions will be good indicators of how suitable the spider is for handling.

Remember, never handle unless you are:
a) 100% comfortable handling the spider
b) 100% agreed to accepting the risks (ie, bites and/or a dead spider from a fall)
c) not stressing out the spider extensively

Personally, I agree with handling and do so regularly because I agree to the above three terms every time. I handle regularly, but not every day, and those I handle have grown ever more docile.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'v found this species to be unpredictable. Although more _defensive_ then aggressive, I'v had one that was a grumpy little sod, wouldn't think twice about rearing up even when doing light spot cleaning around the tank.

If you want a large, more docile species, try _Grammostola aureostriata_. Known as the gentle giant.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I'v found this species to be unpredictable. Although more _defensive_ then aggressive, I'v had one that was a grumpy little sod, wouldn't think twice about rearing up even when doing light spot cleaning around the tank.
> 
> If you want a large, more docile species, try _Grammostola aureostriata_. Known as the gentle giant.


I can vouch for this, my little chaco is a sweetheart, and dispite her only arriving today she was very calm and gentle


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tbh their size is one thing that should be watched as they can get big lols. I dont handle mine as i dont see the point and i do find them skitty and defensive lols.

For handling i use my G.mollicoma, G.pulchra, G.aureostriata or B.albopilosum. I keep handling to a minimum as the T gets nothing from it and i dont see the point in risking the creatures life so u feel good. Its your choice but please be careful when u do.


----------



## Sublios_Pixelus (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are my 2 giants, well future giants :2thumb:

both even though they are only around 1cm will typically when being harassed by a bumbling weevil kick what little hair they have and give threat poses :lol2:

Here's my first one "Phats" working hard to take down a weevil










and here's my second one "diggity" shortly after having molted for the first time with me having a drink


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

ScottyGurn said:


> does anybody keep these?
> 
> whats the temperament like?
> 
> are they defo not to be held?


They are okay to hold but its best to wash your hands first they might bite if they smell kfc or other fried chicken foods on your hands!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> They are okay to hold but its best to wash your hands first they might bite if they smell kfc or other fried chicken foods on your hands!


Is this from experience?? :lo2:

I'm getting a chaco gold sling soon and will handle that occasionally. Does the white knee get much bigger?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

My White Knee doesn't like being bothered , but on the other hand she'll take adult hoppers off tongs unless she gets carried away and attacks the tongs .:devil:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> has it moulted yet Teeny?


Soz Lisa only just saw this. I don't think so. I cannot find the moult anyway, i have been looking. I was planning on looking through all sub later today tbh, coz i was sure it should have by now. It is looking pretty fine to me


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad it's doing OK, they do grow quite fast from what I've heard as they love their grub.


----------



## re-action (Mar 26, 2008)

Mines about 2 inches and very defensive, doesn't flick tho just very stubborn, attacks the water every time I fill its bowl up, so I ain`t putting my hand in there.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Glad it's doing OK, they do grow quite fast from what I've heard as they love their grub.


It is devouring whole cricket legs now which is great. Here is a pic excuse the manky finger ( i jammed it in the drawer lol) it is just for size comparison


----------



## ShellsAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

my whiteknee is about 3 inches. my old boy died in the summer and had this one since december. i forgot how fast they grow!! couldnt believe how such a big t could come out of such a small skin! this one is very skittish and moves like lightning. def my fav tho.


----------



## dragonbeardo (Apr 20, 2010)

*helllllp*

confused.com............if there so nice n i think tehre cool looking too.... how dio u guys clean them out, fresh water etc if u dnt handle lthem???? i been advised this is a good first spider/beginner spider.........answers below n dnt shoot me im only asking lol n yes iread care sheets doesnt say anything about feeding and cleaning...........


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They don't really need cleaning out. Just get yourself some long tweezers or tongs to remove leftover food, and remove the water bowl, refill and pop back in - preferable when the T isn't close to the bowl in case it mistakes your hand for food :lol2:


----------

